

I own usethesource.com; what would you do with it? - jgrahamc

For years I've owned that domain and done various things with it (none successful).  I think it's a great domain name.  Is there someone out there who's got a great suggestion as to how to use it?
======
jacquesm
A repository of source that has been opened up after it ran its 'commercial'
cycle ?

After all, once a project is abandoned the 'source' is all there is. And
eventually there will be an infinite amount of abandonware.

You could probably do worse than to approach vendors and ask them for their
'old stuff that nobody uses anymore', only to find out that plenty of people
still use it.

~~~
interknot
This is a wonderful idea, though it will require a good amount of tenacity.

My idea for the site was to essentially ape iusethis.com–let people find open
source alternatives to closed source tools. Somehow slanting user comments
towards "migration stories" would be even more useful.

~~~
jacquesm
> it will require a good amount of tenacity.

I think you've just homed in on one of the biggest reasons why startups fail
frequently, a lack of tenacity :)

------
RobGR
Make a global, all-encompassing wikipedia style wiki. Except that the content
will be ONLY eyewitness accounts, i.e., the sources that wikipedia complains
about lacking with [citation needed].

For example, if I as a undergrad saw RMS giving himself a sponge bath in the
3d floor men's room of the LCS, than I could put that in there, and that
particular bit of lore would not be rumour anymore. Of course you would prefer
verified, non-anonymous accounts. If someone put a cell phone video of BART
police shooting someone, you might allow that to be anonymous because the
video seems hard to fake. I'm sure you would run into many journalistic and
ethical questions.

The site would be best for the kind of person who would never have his own
website, blog, or write a book, but happened to witness some interesting event
in history. For example I have a cousin who was a volunteer fireman and helped
search attics and recover bodies in New Orleans after the Katrina. He may
never write his autobiography, but those stories in particular ought to be
recorded somewhere.

The hard part is the chicken-and-egg part of getting the project started. I'd
think you would have to invest quite a bit in seeking people out, and getting
them to write content or recording them and posting it as audio (volunteers
could transcribe it). It would be a sink of time and money for years and years
before it started to stand on it's own, and it might never really pay off
economically.

------
jff
Just put up a photoshopped image of Luke Skywalker working at a VT100
terminal.

